# XBOX360 itx pc build



## Geofrancis (Jul 14, 2010)

i have been looking for a new case for my little atom itx motherboard and after looking about the internet for one i couldnt find anything intresting. so a few days ago i was over at a friends that had alot of dissmantled 360s so i done some googling and found that it had been done before but there was very few examples of xbox 360 pcs that had been done right. they had atx powersupplys hanging off the back, the button didnt do anything, no dvd, no lights.


so my plan is to mount 
an atom itx board, 
2x 3.5" sata hard drives 
1x 2.5 sata hard drive
laptop size dvd-rw
120w pico psu


so my next step was to get some pictures with the itx board and some hard drives in the case to get a rough idea of how it all would fit together.












the first step will be to get some way of mounting the motherboard to the case without shorting it out my idea is to cut some plastic or wood to use as a motherboard tray and atach the standoffs to it.

step 2 will be mounting and cooling the hard drives i plan to have the 2.5" drive sitting on the bottom of the case then the 2 3.5" drives mounted above it in a way than i can put a 70mm fan on the back of the case to draw air over them i might even make a shroud.

step 3 will be mounting the dvd-rw of the front of the 360 so that when i touch the cd drawer the disk ejects. i was thinking of trying to move the button over to the left of the drive like the stock 360 drive but it would be alot of work. i have done it with desktop dvd drives but the button is mounted on the drive its self rather than on the cd tray like a laptop drive. so i am going to set it up so than when you push the drive tray it pushes the button on the laptop drive and ejects.

step 4 will be the front panel buttons leds, usb ports, memory card slots.

i plan on using the main power button for on and off 
the pairing button for a reset switch
2 of the leds on the ring for power and hard drive 
1 led for the dvd drive by tapping into the led on the drive its self.
1 led for the network activity by soldering 2 wires to the back of the motherboard where the onboard ethernet leds connect.

i am going to reuse the original usb spaces by stripping a usb header cable and gluing it in place

and i found cheap usb sd card readers that would fit perfectly in the memory card slots.


anybody here done any consol mods before?


----------



## Toker_3000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Remember you also have those Nice shiney Red led's aswell, maybe onboard wifi or dvd/cd burning?


----------



## MRCL (Dec 16, 2010)

You could make it so that when a BSOD occures, a RROD occures, too 
Seriously, you got some work ahead of you, I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 16, 2010)

+1 sub.  Looks interesting.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 16, 2010)

Subbed for something I wanted to do but wasn't sure how to.


----------



## Geofrancis (Dec 17, 2010)

i done alot of work towards the itx xbox pc but i ran short of cash. but now i look around ive go9t the guts of a pentium m laptop kickin about that might fit


----------

